# L éternelle question



## ijef (14 Décembre 2013)

bonjour, jef 40 ans Strasbourg ! 
Et a 40 ans ( bientôt) on veut plus se faire chier avec Windows. Converti par l iPhone , diverti par l ipad air je me tâte vers un Mac pour mes 40 ans . Mais plus je regarde des tuto plus je me rend compte que tout est en anglais et que la transition avec Windows semble compliquée... J ai la certitude qu un Mac me comblera mais j ai l'impression que tout est compliqué,même pour faire un copier coller d une fenêtre a l autre ?
J ai besoin de conseils... 
(et au passage d une solution pour faire de mes appareils iOS une clef USB pour les utiliser au taf)
Merci


----------



## doupold (15 Décembre 2013)

Salut, ijef.

Je te conseille d'aller dans le forum Mac, il y a des fils de discussion pour les switcheurs (ceux qui passent de windows à Mac) qui te seront bien plus utiles que les quelques commentaires que tu pourras avoir sur ce fil.

Joyeux Anniversaire à l'avance!


----------



## Gwen (15 Décembre 2013)

Franchement, la transition est simple, téra simple; TOUS mes amis et ma famille que j'ai fait passer au Mac ne voudraient rewsitcher dans l'autre sens. Mac G a fait de très bons livres pour apprendre à se servir de Mac OS, mais si tu es familier d'iOS, ça ne devrait pas poser trop de soucis.

En fait, le Mac est assez intuitif.

Pour ton souci de transformer tes appareils en Clef USB, la, c'est assez compliqué et franchement, autant avoir une vraie clef USB avec sois


----------



## ijef (15 Décembre 2013)

Merci de vos réponses, c est quoi "mac g" un livre j imagine? Qd mon père a commencé les Pc, j ai passe un après-midi à médiathèque pour "apprendre" a utiliser la bête ( mon père a une patience très limite... Bref) existe t il des mode d emploi? Ce qui sont sur l AppStore sont minimes et caduques


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (15 Décembre 2013)

MacG, c'est le site sur lequel tu es. 
Ma base de connaissance Apple il y a de cela 8 ans quand je suis passé au Mac. 
Il ne viendrait pas à l'idée de retenter Windows d'ailleurs


----------



## Argeuh (16 Décembre 2013)

ijef a dit:


> Merci de vos réponses, c est quoi "mac g" un livre j imagine? Qd mon père a commencé les Pc, j ai passe un après-midi à médiathèque pour "apprendre" a utiliser la bête ( mon père a une patience très limite... Bref) existe t il des mode d emploi? Ce qui sont sur l AppStore sont minimes et caduques



: : OS X facile : : Accueil

Et plein d'autres sites, ou presse papier: iCreate, Vous et votre Mac, etc


----------



## ijef (16 Décembre 2013)

Bruno de Malaisie a dit:


> MacG, c'est le site sur lequel tu es.
> Ma base de connaissance Apple il y a de cela 8 ans quand je suis passé au Mac.
> Il ne viendrait pas à l'idée de retenter Windows d'ailleurs




Ah ok, je passe par l appli (qui bug d ailleurs et s'arrête qd elle veut) 
Merci


----------



## ijef (16 Décembre 2013)

Me suis inscrit à un atelier iMac ... On verra si l animateur me convertira ! Lol


----------

